# Etude Fantasy No.1



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

This is the recording of one of my "Etude Fantasies" played by me recently.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

First off I have to say you're a great pianist haha. Was this an improvisation?


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

No, it was not an improvisation but a Fantasy. It was also an etude and I have been practicing it for a while. That was one of the etudes for piano written by me earlier, and I haven't played them all yet since I have been learning other pieces. By the way, thanks for your reply, Swosh.


----------

